
Project Bloodhound: '0-1,000mph in 55 seconds' - bootload
http://www.t3.com/news/why-you-really-should-get-excited-about-bloodhound-ssc-no-really-this-time
======
bootload
Vehicle technical specifications: [http://www.bloodhoundssc.com/project/facts-
and-figures/vehic...](http://www.bloodhoundssc.com/project/facts-and-
figures/vehicle-technical-specification)

CAD drawing files: [http://www.bloodhoundssc.com/cad-
drawings](http://www.bloodhoundssc.com/cad-drawings)

